# What does one make from i-cords?



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Just been watching a u-tube and seen how easy it is to make an i-cord.

However, what can i-cords be used for, please?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, they can be coiled for a coaster, hotpad,chair pad, even a rug. They can be attached as ties to front of sweater... braided as a belt or headband. Applied freeform as stems for flowers on sweaters, jeans, jackets.... Kind of silly, but a couple of french knots for eyes and you have a "bookworm" bookmark.... They can make handles for a bag, straps for a camisole top..... I sometimes make a little length at the top of a hat with the last 3-4 stitches to tie in knot for a little extra decoration. There are probably some other projects listed with Knitting Nancy's or the spools that make cord too....


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks. Maybe will google to see if they can be made into some sort of funky scarves. I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

larlie said:


> Thanks. Maybe will google to see if they can be made into some sort of funky scarves. I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.


Gosh, a jacket would be quite the undertaking but you could make a great scarf.... maybe start several.. do some weaving or criss-crossing before continuing on by knitting a couple stitched together to reduce corda and then changing to regular knitting..... or maybe start some... by picking up some stitches on a regular knit and then making loops... or making loops of I-cord as a bottom edging....... Could be fun to play around... Be sure and show us what you come up with.... BTW... sometimes there is an applied I-cord edging to a jacket to make a nice finished edge.... but this is done a little differently because you must pick up a stitch on the body of the work as you go along as well.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Now, that was what I was thinking of doing - putting on the base of a jacket. Found a good scarf idea on google which has six inches of ribbing, then some plaited i-cords, then ribbing, etc. Nice looking outcome if wool is sufficiently soft. I don't want to create a hangman's noose!!


Dreamweaver said:


> larlie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Maybe will google to see if they can be made into some sort of funky scarves. I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Think alpaca..... soft and a little lighter... sounds like a great scarf.... or a DK weight wool... a little thinner, what we would call a #3 size.... not your DK... or at least I don't think so. DK is the one size that doesn't translate well from country to country.... For your jacket edge.. try googling I-cord edging or finishing or applied I-cord.....


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

The shawl i just made used i-cord as edging,instead of 3 garter stitches each side of a shawl or scarf,bring the yarn forward slip 3 sts,turn the work knit the first 3 ,do that both ends you will have a perfectly behaved edge on anything.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

With "open" stitches on a garment, I-cord can be attached to an edge by knitting it on as you make the I-Cord, thus giving the garment a classy-looking finish. I just finished a couple of baby bibs using I-cord to finish the neck edge and extending on both sides if the neck providing ties!. The pattern for the cute bibs knit in "dishcloth" cotton is in the new book "One Skein". Nancy L.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> The shawl i just made used i-cord as edging,instead of 3 garter stitches each side of a shawl or scarf,bring the yarn forward slip 3 sts,turn the work knit the first 3 ,do that both ends you will have a perfectly behaved edge on anything.


that sounds great. Do you slip as if to purl and do you do it at beginning and end of each row... or just at the start of each row? I'm assuming slip as if to purl and at *each* end.... Sure would look polished and make it lay extra nice..... well, DUH you say both ends..... Must be time for me to go to bed.... Eyes are not connecting with brain....


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

larlie said:


> Just been watching a u-tube and seen how easy it is to make an i-cord.
> 
> However, what can i-cords be used for, please?











The left shoulder. It's and i-cord.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want to practise and see how something looks, I think this is very pretty:

http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf

And if you want to try knitting in an i-cord edge on a smaller project, there is always Sheldon the turtle - you get practise and a child or turtle lover has a Christmas gift! If I recall from when I made one sometime ago, the i-cord is used to attach the top and bottom shell bits together.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTsheldon.html


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the Celtic Hearts!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I have used icords for ties on bags and tops. I have made large ones for decorations on tea cosies, kind of swirled them around a bit and made flower shapes, then sewn them on. I have a key ring with an icord twisted into a nice shape. Many uses for them. I am sure other KPers will tell you what they have used them for too. Isn't YouTube brilliant for crafters!


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

I had never heard of i-cords until I was knitting a border collie dog. His tail is an i-cord, with loops that you cut after making up, to make the "feathered" tail. I have since seen them as loops on the tops of golf club covers that I am looking at making for a friend.
Sandy from Oz


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great hearts.... for my Irish lasses next March.... Thanks.


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

I use them for necklaces...with a pendant with a large enough hole to slide on. There are new 'slides' that are made for scarves. I like knitting them the color of whatever I want to wear it with. I posted a photo a long time ago. Will look for it again.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I use Icord for gloves. They are great for the fingers.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

very beatiful garment - love the i-cord


HandyFamily said:


> larlie said:
> 
> 
> > Just been watching a u-tube and seen how easy it is to make an i-cord.
> ...


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

If I have already knitted my jacket fronts then do I make the i-cord and then attach it by sewing it on? Or can it be somehow made as an integral part of the fronts of the jacket? That's really what I am wondering about. My jacket is being knitted in my spun wool with a very fine thread of silk and cashmere which match my wool perfectly. So the garment is being knitted on very big needles but will be very light in weight. I used wool from a coloured sheep so I didn't dye it. The overall look is a range of greys and creams, but predominantly darker than some coloured sheep fleeces are. I think, by the smell of the fleece, the wool comes from a ram. Scoured before knitted, of course, and it is now not smelly. There are no bands on the bottom or edges up the front, so wondering how to give it a finished look, which is why I started with the i-cord exploration.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

larlie said:


> If I have already knitted my jacket fronts then do I make the i-cord and then attach it by sewing it on? Or can it be somehow made as an integral part of the fronts of the jacket? That's really what I am wondering about. My jacket is being knitted in my spun wool with a very fine thread of silk and cashmere which match my wool perfectly. So the garment is being knitted on very big needles but will be very light in weight. I used wool from a coloured sheep so I didn't dye it. The overall look is a range of greys and creams, but predominantly darker than some coloured sheep fleeces are. I think, by the smell of the fleece, the wool comes from a ram. Scoured before knitted, of course, and it is now not smelly. There are no bands on the bottom or edges up the front, so wondering how to give it a finished look, which is why I started with the i-cord exploration.


Usually, I use I-cord as a trim or other part of something else.

There are applied I-cords, which are either an edge at the side of what you're knitting, or a cast on or bind off. You can look that up on UTube.

When I'm doing cables, I often run the cable part right off the edge or surface of what I'm knitting to do something else with it.

For a cable, if each part is two stitches across, I add a stitch at the front and back of my row so that the width matches what's on the surface. If each part is three stitches, I'll add one stitch on one side and two on the other.

Here are some samples.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh goodness, Jo. So beautiful your work. I will give the u-tube a go to see if 'applied i-cords' give me the answers.

Thanks for your efforts as they are much appreciated.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

larlie said:


> Thanks. Maybe will google to see if they can be made into some sort of funky scarves. I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.


They can.....I saved a pattern from this site. Search for icord scarf maybe.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

larlie said:


> Thanks. Maybe will google to see if they can be made into some sort of funky scarves. I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.


I sometimes make scarves out of them..


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

I love Sheldon! I guess he was on the other page, sorry this is out of context.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

You do! Thanks for showing me your work. I evidently got to get my mind into gear to see what I can do.

Thanks again for the picture!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> juliacraftylady666 said:
> 
> 
> > The shawl i just made used i-cord as edging,instead of 3 garter stitches each side of a shawl or scarf,bring the yarn forward slip 3 sts,turn the work knit the first 3 ,do that both ends you will have a perfectly behaved edge on anything.
> ...


Well each end as you come to it,yarn forward at end of row slip 3,turn row knit 3,end of row same again,doing it now for a scarf,brilliant.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

lostarts said:


> When I'm doing cables, I often run the cable part right off the edge or surface of what I'm knitting to do something else with it.


Beautiful! I always love when you share your work. So creative and skillful!


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Dreamweaver, I am using an iPad untethered to a computer so I can't post you a picture until I get an icab (whatever that is), but simply put, you start out with just a plain 3-St I-cord. When it is as long as you want ( one end of the tie, for instance) begin connecting the I-cord stitching with the "open" stitches by beginning a row, k2, k2 tog with open stitch. Push sts to the end of the needle as usual and begin next row. Continue to pick up the open sts at the end of each I-cord row until you have no open sts left, then continue cording until you have a length that matches the 1st end. Easy peasy!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I-cord for bind-offs make a really nice finish on a small sweater, like the BSJ.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I have used an ICORD for a tea cosy for my mum for Mothers Day


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, they can be coiled for a coaster, hotpad,chair pad, even a rug. They can be attached as ties to front of sweater... braided as a belt or headband. Applied freeform as stems for flowers on sweaters, jeans, jackets.... Kind of silly, but a couple of french knots for eyes and you have a "bookworm" bookmark.... They can make handles for a bag, straps for a camisole top..... I sometimes make a little length at the top of a hat with the last 3-4 stitches to tie in knot for a little extra decoration. There are probably some other projects listed with Knitting Nancy's or the spools that make cord too....


Way to go Jynx!!!


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Barbara Ann said:


> I use Icord for gloves. They are great for the fingers.


This just gave me a good jog-- would be wonderful for the base of finger puppets!!

Take Joy,


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Plat them - 3 strand plat - then wind them in to a floor mat - sort of like a rag rug only with plats ... Using my boys creations from their 'knitting nancies' for this ... Will post a photo if/when I find them...


----------



## Stormecenter (Aug 26, 2012)

I have used them felted for my felted handbags. They are comfortable, durable and feel nice on the shoulders or hands.


----------



## louskou (May 15, 2012)

This is from the book: Knitting over the Edge by Nicky Epstein. I made it in a variegated black/grey/white yarn. I gifted it to a friend who just loves it.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I make Icords for baby bonnets instead of ribbons, also use them for any kind of tie


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Check out the pumpkin hats in the picture section-- looks like i-cords for the stems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I always use attached I-cords on my market bags. Have also used them for edging on sweaters. The use of them instead of garter stitch borders is great. Jewelry uses them a lot.


----------



## HeatherD (May 20, 2012)

I have knit several scarves which have been big hits with the recipients. you can read about it in this blog post:
http://www.heatherpearson.com/2011/09/needlework-tuesday-trip-to-knitting.html


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's only 7:30 in morning here and I've already learned so much from this one topic. I love love love the sweater with the button holes.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I cord bind offs are wonderful for an edging..armholes, the hem of a cape, around the entire edge of a bolero...many applications!

This is in addition to the usual purse/tote bag handles, jewelry items, ending the top of a beret, stuffed animals..again many applications.


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

To join the KP chorus---I love i cords for purse straps and edges for sweaters and fasteners. Nicky Epstein uses them a lot for embellishments.


----------



## carolwhite993 (Jul 4, 2012)

I use them for purse handles. The number of stitches depends on the gauge of yarn used, and how thick you want the handle.
They can also be used to make a trim around a bag.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

When I was a kid we used wooden spools with 4 brads pounded in one end to make knitted cords. My sisters and I would make jewelry and belts from them. Now I have used I-cords for braided belts, button loops, making flowers. I'm currently knitting purses for a craft fair in February and using I-cords over 8 stitches for the straps and over 3 stitches for button loops.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

by making icords with lace weight metalised yarn you cam make necklace cords too.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

I am using them on bootees I am making. Length about 18" makes a nice bow.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just made a cardigan from the top down. The bottom and front openings were bound off using i-cord bind off. Even button loops were incorporated into the bind off. It looks very nice and gives a firm edging to the sweater. It is called Ravi. Sorry I am unable to post a pic from my ipad.


----------



## wildfire0 (Mar 14, 2012)

I love hearing all this icord talk! I made my first one this week for ties on a childs sweater. It was amazingly easy for such a great result. I never would have even known about them if I never found you guys. Thank you.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Myself, I have for one thing, made head bands...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I use i-cords as ties on baby booties. They look much nicer than a crochet chain.


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sheldon it too cute and I can't wait to make some Celtic knots!


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

I have used a "fine thread" I-cord threaded through lace patterning. Can be threaded through the gap formed by y.fwd K2 tog type lace. Ideal for Christmas knitted top. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I use them for stems on knitted and crochet flowers for tea cozies etc, but I have found many great ideas in this thread! Thank you, everybody!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for asking this question...i know have some more ideas and it gets me thinking...i love kp


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

lostarts said:


> larlie said:
> 
> 
> > If I have already knitted my jacket fronts then do I make the i-cord and then attach it by sewing it on? Or can it be somehow made as an integral part of the fronts of the jacket? That's really what I am wondering about. My jacket is being knitted in my spun wool with a very fine thread of silk and cashmere which match my wool perfectly. So the garment is being knitted on very big needles but will be very light in weight. I used wool from a coloured sheep so I didn't dye it. The overall look is a range of greys and creams, but predominantly darker than some coloured sheep fleeces are. I think, by the smell of the fleece, the wool comes from a ram. Scoured before knitted, of course, and it is now not smelly. There are no bands on the bottom or edges up the front, so wondering how to give it a finished look, which is why I started with the i-cord exploration.
> ...


I have never attempted I cords and have only seen them used as some kind of tie, but the work you showed is jaw dropping beautiful. What gorgeous work. Thank you.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Past, I also made icords with the wooden spool and nails, as a kid. You brought back many great memories with my mom. Thanks


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I use i-cord in place of ribbon ties on baby hats and booties. Much more practical in my opinion. I knit a lot of Aviatrix hats (Ravelry pattern) and substitute I-cord for the button closure they use. It's easy and fast for something that gives such a nice result.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I-cord makes great "idiot" strings for mittens, tails for hats(to attach a tassel). I also use it to make borders for baby blankets. The edges thus created look really professional.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i have knitted one of two veggie hats for my almost year old twins. the hat is pumpkin orange and you knit green leaves at the top and finish off with an I-cord stem.......it is adorable. going to make an eggplant next....but could be tomato, squash, lemon, etc. think i got the pattern on ravelry.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I use Icord for gloves. They are great for the fingers.


Barbara Ann

Please share with us how you use Icord to make fingers. Sounds like a fabulous idea those of us (_me_) who need a little gentle push on the challenge of fingers.

Thanks

Carol


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Some time ago I saw a tip: make your i-cord, wind it in a ball and then knit with it. Certainly the weight of the yarn would dictate what you made with it. I'll try to find the link and post it. Note, it might take me a while to find it.

D


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> larlie said:
> 
> 
> > If I have already knitted my jacket fronts then do I make the i-cord and then attach it by sewing it on? Or can it be somehow made as an integral part of the fronts of the jacket? That's really what I am wondering about. My jacket is being knitted in my spun wool with a very fine thread of silk and cashmere which match my wool perfectly. So the garment is being knitted on very big needles but will be very light in weight. I used wool from a coloured sheep so I didn't dye it. The overall look is a range of greys and creams, but predominantly darker than some coloured sheep fleeces are. I think, by the smell of the fleece, the wool comes from a ram. Scoured before knitted, of course, and it is now not smelly. There are no bands on the bottom or edges up the front, so wondering how to give it a finished look, which is why I started with the i-cord exploration.
> ...


Lostarts, *WOW*, I have been mulling over how to make closures for a jacket I plan on making this winter. I did not want to use button closures I wanted something a little more elegant.

THANK YOU, thank you, thank you for your wonderful idea!!!!!

Carol


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

diziescott! The Celtic Heart Knot has my own little ol' Irish-American heart singing! Wow! So many great projects can be made using that. Thank you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

These are the gloves I made from Icord.
You make the fingers, then attach one at a time to the hand as you make the hand. Easy. Very Easy. 

The pattern is in "Knitting with Meg Swansen" book.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I use icords as a zipper placket. I slip the first three stitches at the beginning of every row. Slip as to purl with yarn on the wrong side. Those slipped stitches are worked in pattern at the end of the row It makes a nice smooth placket for sewing on zippers to cardigans and jackets. Has more body than garter stitch. I frequently use icord bind offs for neck finishing on tees and tanks. I think the icord bind off is what larlie had in mind for her jacket. Youtube has many tutorials.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Once you have made the icord what is the neatest way to attach it to the finished knitted piece. Thanks.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I always make my ties for baby bonnets and belts and booties, etc. on my knitting machine, but would use the I-cord method, if I had no access to the knitting machine, using lightweight yarn. I don't like using ribbon to embellish baby items because it is too slippery and comes untied and it does not look good after washing unless it is ironed.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Necklaces! I'm making one right now that I'm going to felt and then knot. Hope it turns out -- it's my first.
I also have a pattern where wool icord is used to connect knitted sections of silk for a scarf and then felted -- gives an interesting effect.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

past said:


> When I was a kid we used wooden spools with 4 brads pounded in one end to make knitted cords. My sisters and I would make jewelry and belts from them. Now I have used I-cords for braided belts, button loops, making flowers. I'm currently knitting purses for a craft fair in February and using I-cords over 8 stitches for the straps and over 3 stitches for button loops.


I did those wooden spools with nails, too. My mother would give me the ones from thread. It kept me busy for hours but have no idea what I did with all those cords. They never had a name back then--at least for me. Now they actually sell these spools, all painted and shaped for about $8!!


----------



## Sennaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Right now I am making this: 
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfpatterns/pattern_display.cfm?ID=10123220

It has an I cord edging - when I got the hang of it, it is the best thing ever. I will definitely be using it on other items!!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

When I make I-cords, there is always a little space between the beginning and last stitch no matter how tight I try to pull the yarn. any hints?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> When I make I-cords, there is always a little space between the beginning and last stitch no matter how tight I try to pull the yarn. any hints?


use a crochet hook starting at the beginning of the icord and loop each strand creating another stitch, it closes it right up!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I used I-cords to join the seams of a bag I made from an Interweave pattern.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

I just watched Nancy's Icord U tube and see what I've not been doing. I have not been pulling the tail tight after each reversal. Love those U Tubes!

The necklesses made of Icord are adorable.


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

Found these on ravelry. Its a copyright pattern.


----------



## Marjorie Egan (Apr 10, 2011)

Used it for purse cords (sometimes felted), ties , and the edging for felted purses. Love the Celtic knot. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow!is that ever a cool garment. Gorgeous. Would love to see you wearing it!!!! Great work!!!!


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this is what Larlie wants on her jacket edge. These are applied icords on the edges and icord bind off when the stitches were live. The jacket shows the slipped stitches to make an icord plackett.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope some of you try the Celtic necklaces and post pictures! Maybe I'll try it during my daughter's ballet class tomorrow. An i-cord is pretty mindless.  

I love all of the creative ideas on here - what a fun post!


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I think this is what Larlie has in mind for her jacket. I used applied icord to outer edges and icord bind off where there were live stitches. The jacket shows the slip stiches that give an icord plackett.


----------



## unnarsteinn (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi!

My first acquaintance with an i-cord was as a connector between a pair of baby mittens. I've connected mittens that way quite often (not just for babies, either!). 

Once I made a little bag for my cell phone and put an i-cord on it as a handle (I like to wear my phone around my neck so I won't drop it), but I found the end result a little weak. It tended to bounce around like a bungee cord. Need tougher yarn, I guess.

I've only just begun to explore i-cord possibilities, though. Saw a photo of a cool necklace the other day - made of i-cords and show-stopping yarn - and I have Nancie Wiseman's DVD about edging techniques (Knitting on the Edge, I think it's called), but I haven't had time to watch all of it yet.

BTW, I love those Celtic hearts and HandyFamily's stunning top with the i-cord as the left strap! Thanks for sharing!

Anna


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

A while back I saw a thinking cap, it was knit out of pink yarn, like a regular knit cap,only shorter, stopping around ear level,then I cord was applied to look like the folds of the brain. It was recommended to make a little, sew it on and make a little more. Or get a small child to make it for you using one of the spool looms. Don;t forget to separate it in half. for left and right brain activity


----------



## unnarsteinn (Jan 21, 2012)

These are great, Loramarin!
a


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Just to add to all the great ideas-I am knitting a pot holder which you fold in half and and knit an I-cord finish around the edge. I have also finished the top of a child's hat with an I-cord curlique.


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

I love the wood spool and nail cords and was elated to find a hand cranked version for around $20 in Hobby Lobby and JoAnn's and similar stores. It's amazing how quick you can make a long cord. You can't use yarn heavier than DK and to use worsted it's necessary to split the plys--as in wanting to use the same yarn as the project. I made a test sample, whip stitching it to stockinette with shawls in mind. It looks great. It would work just as well on a jacket. And it's a whole lot faster and less fiddly than sliding yarn from end to end of a needle.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I use them as arms and legs on dolls and some of my animals.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I made a cute little "nake" for my 2 year old great grandson out of variegated yarn Tied a short length of black yarn to the end and clipped the ends short for fangs.
Phyllis


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

I love them as ties on a baby's hat or sweater. I'm not too fond of putting ribbons on the hats because they usually fray after a time. The i-cord remains great, washes well and doesn't have to be ironed.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I-cord is excellent as a beginning and ending for shawl edges. Not for the bottom which is usually lace or fancy stitches, but for the front edges. They do not turn or appear to be on the wrong side.

give it a try.

knittykitty


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

diziescott said:


> If you want to practise and see how something looks, I think this is very pretty:
> 
> http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf
> 
> ...


I've never been drawn to knitted jewelry before but I love that Celtic Heart!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

diziescott said:


> lostarts said:
> 
> 
> > When I'm doing cables, I often run the cable part right off the edge or surface of what I'm knitting to do something else with it.
> ...


I wish I had some of your talent. I just love the cables going to buttonholes on the jacket edge. Stunning.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

larlie said:


> Thanks. Maybe will google to see if they can be made into some sort of funky scarves. I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.


I have just learned to do i-cord bind off. Very nice!!!. very good youtube videos to show you this


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

There was a photo posted just now of a knitted fireman. His hose is I-cord.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I have used them as the last row on market bags, making handles on each side.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

diziescott said:


> I hope some of you try the Celtic necklaces and post pictures! Maybe I'll try it during my daughter's ballet class tomorrow. An i-cord is pretty mindless.
> 
> I love all of the creative ideas on here - what a fun post!


I have just made a celtic knot necklace, just waiting to finish off. found it here http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf

so easy to make and it was fun following instructions to get the knot just so.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I use them when making mittens for children. It takes a while, but is a mindless project for late evening while watching television. Make them long enough to go from finger tip to finger tip and around the back, fasten the mittens to the end and run one mitten through each sleeve of the winter coat. No more lost mittens!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Drawstrings for the wine bottle bags I knit or crochet. Also make a hanging loop of I-cord for knitted Christmas ornaments. I make crocheted stars and tiny stockings. I also knit little earflap hats and mittens.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Loramarin said:


> I think this is what Larlie has in mind for her jacket. I used applied icord to outer edges and icord bind off where there were live stitches. The jacket shows the slip stiches that give an icord plackett.


Wow, love the middle one. Would you mind sharing how to get this pattern?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I also knit a baby cardigan in 1 piece. When it was completed I knit a 6 inch I-cord for a tie, then proceeded to pick up and knit 1 stitch at the neck edge, slip stitches from right to left needle, and continued knitting the I-cord stitches to the neck edge. When I finished I made another 6 inch icord and had a tie closure for the cardi.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> I think this is what Larlie has in mind for her jacket. I used applied icord to outer edges and icord bind off where there were live stitches. The jacket shows the slip stiches that give an icord plackett.


Loramarin, could you tell me where you got the shawl collar cardigan you pictured? I would love to knit that sweater. Thanks.


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

I made a double I-cord for a purse handle, Also made the i-cord strap for a felted purse I made . I made some cotton i-cords to tie up my tomatoes :O) Anything knit, right?? :O)


----------



## SheilaJKing (Aug 21, 2012)

I use them for ties, button loops. I also use a knitted on icord for edging on a number of items like borders areound sweaters, shawls.
Finish the top of a hat with a 4 stitch icord about 3 to 4 inches long and then knot. Great for baby and kid hats. Far easier than making a pom-pom.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

HandyFamily said:


> larlie said:
> 
> 
> > Just been watching a u-tube and seen how easy it is to make an i-cord.
> ...


That is beautiful where did you find it??


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

...... shoelaces! I sell them for $7 a pair. They are bright and varigated and different. 

The knitters I have run into locally say they would not knit shoelaces like I do, too much work for not enough money.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is so pretty. I am going to try making them.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

diziescott said:


> If you want to practise and see how something looks, I think this is very pretty:
> 
> http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the patterns. Will surely do them for the girls for St. Patricks Day next year, but I'm also thinking my "girly girls" would like them in pink, ofcourse.
Was so nice of you to include all that info!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Legs! They are the legs on the Teeny Tiny Teds and Rabbits on a free pattern on the wonderful Julie Williams Blog called Little Cotton Rabbits. Julie is a star!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

AverilC said:


> diziescott said:
> 
> 
> > I hope some of you try the Celtic necklaces and post pictures! Maybe I'll try it during my daughter's ballet class tomorrow. An i-cord is pretty mindless.
> ...


Great job!


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I love the Celtic Knots too. My son is into his Irish descent. He has it from mine and dad's sides. He just got a tatoo of this knot. I'm thinking he would love my making him something like this. Thanks for submitting it.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

trisha 54 said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> > larlie said:
> ...


I love this pattern. Do mind sharing where you got it from?

Also, I just got a brain wave which might not be a such a bright one after all. If you ladies can remember, sometime back I had knitted a scarf with cables for my son using chunky yarn. However, the scarf just kept rolling up like a pipe regardless of blocking. The other day I was looking at it and realized it did not have an edging as per four garter stitch on either side of the pattern and wondered if this was the reason it did not sit flat. Of course, I do not know how to add a garter edging to a scarf that is finished, and am now wondering if I could edge it with an I-cord. This may not be such a brainer after all. Open to any ideas that will allow me to eventually give this "Christmas" gift to my son almost one year later.

:-(


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

You can definitely edge it with an i-cord. It should give it a finished edge. You can do it in the same color or a coordinating color.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! I love that knotted heart. Can't wait to start one today!

knittykitty


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

prettyladyknits said:


> You can definitely edge it with an i-cord. It should give it a finished edge. You can do it in the same color or a coordinating color.


Thank you. So do I make the I-chord and sew it on or do I have to go along the edges and pick-up stitches. I am trying to see it in my mind's eye how it would be done.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

crjc said:


> prettyladyknits said:
> 
> 
> > You can definitely edge it with an i-cord. It should give it a finished edge. You can do it in the same color or a coordinating color.
> ...


You can attach the i-cord to the scarf as you make it. Just start the i-cord on your needle then knit 2 tog at the edge of the scarf to join them. That way it will be knit right to the edge of the scarf. I've done this also on the front of a jacket to give it a finished edge.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

prettyladyknits said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > prettyladyknits said:
> ...


Thank you so much. I am going to try it this w/e.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Perhaps I didn't explain that right. When you get to the last stitch on your needle, pick up one from the edge of the scarf and knit the last stitch on your needle with the stitch picked up one from the edge of your scarf. Therefore, k 2 tog.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

The Domiknitrix Book has instructions for necklaces made from i-cords. I have used them for drawstrings (for my knitting pouches or jerseys) or to decorate hat-brims, when I don't like the original wrap around the brim.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, they can be coiled for a coaster, hotpad,chair pad, even a rug. They can be attached as ties to front of sweater... braided as a belt or headband. Applied freeform as stems for flowers on sweaters, jeans, jackets.... Kind of silly, but a couple of french knots for eyes and you have a "bookworm" bookmark.... They can make handles for a bag, straps for a camisole top..... I sometimes make a little length at the top of a hat with the last 3-4 stitches to tie in knot for a little extra decoration. There are probably some other projects listed with Knitting Nancy's or the spools that make cord too....


My goodness, what good ideas!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

potholders, there are patterns using i-cords for arms legs tails etc, for a decorative edge on a knitted jacket


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

prettyladyknits said:


> Perhaps I didn't explain that right. When you get to the last stitch on your needle, pick up one from the edge of the scarf and knit the last stitch on your needle with the stitch picked up one from the edge of your scarf. Therefore, k 2 tog.


ok


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I used I-cord to bind off a Baby Surprise Jacket and it was cute. Also when I knit a hat from the bottom up and end up pulling the yarn through 6 to 10 stitches, I pick up a couple of stitches on either side of the closure and make about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of I-cord then tie it as a knot to finish the top of the hat. Cute for kids' hats.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

:thumbup: Love it! What a great way to use up left overs.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I recently saw 2 patterns (that I haven't made) that use i-cords. One was a cute summer top that had an i-cord at the neck edge with long ends that tied. The other was a cloche hat with an i-cord loop and a large button for decoration near the bottom edge. I've never knitted one on needles but used to make them as a kid on a thread spool with nails in the top. Dreamweaver called it a Knitting Nancy on page 1 of this topic. Now I make cords the easy way--twisted yarn or braids.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> The shawl i just made used i-cord as edging,instead of 3 garter stitches each side of a shawl or scarf,bring the yarn forward slip 3 sts,turn the work knit the first 3 ,do that both ends you will have a perfectly behaved edge on anything.


I like to use an I-cord cast on or cast off to make a well-behaved edge also. I have used it a couple of times for lace caps and I am working on a sweater which has a lacy yoke and the pattern just jumped right into the lace. I did not like it - it seemed too flimsy (at least in the yarn I'm using) so I frogged it and started again with an I-cord cast on. It will make the neckline of the sweater much firmer.


----------



## madamquiltprez (Aug 16, 2012)

I cords are used for trim on knit items. You can use a knitting knobby or horse reign instead of knitting it and it is much easier. Now the local craft stores sell this item in different sizes.....so you can be very creative.


----------



## madcatwoman (Jul 14, 2012)

Loramarin said:


> I think this is what Larlie has in mind for her jacket. I used applied icord to outer edges and icord bind off where there were live stitches. The jacket shows the slip stiches that give an icord plackett.


These are gorgeous Loramin. The scarf is incredible!
I'm currently using up all my odds and ends of dk to make a very long cord that I will then knit into a rug for my daughter's room.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I made a pinwheel sweater and used it for the edge. Made two I-cords and interchanged them. The front ones I used as button holes.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sometime ago I saw in a magazine, and I wish i could remember which one, a scarf, made of i-cords braided together I though it was a great idea, looked very nice and then i got busy with something else and never made one. I remember it was made on worsted weight yarn, and 9 stitches and the designer used different colors for the i-cords, was very nice.


----------



## JaneyMae (Jun 9, 2012)

I-cord is a wonderful way to make covered hangers, preferably made of wood (if you can find them.) I make the appropriate length of I-cord for one-half of the hanger (closing end of starting edge), then make a second the same size. Slip each end on to hanger and sew together in middle. I knit contrasting flowers, leaves, etc. and attach in the center which cover stitches when joined. These make wonderful gifts for those needing a non-slip or slightly padded hanger for slippery blouses or sweaters This I-cord cover also prevents snags in fine fabrics.

If anyone knows where to purchase the old-fashioned wood hanger, please let us know.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

larlie said:


> Thanks..... I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.


Not sure what you mean about "base" of jacket, but if you mean the bottom edge, yes. Google/youtube for knitted on I-cord edging, and it really is simpler than it first appears. Also can be used to make the chinese-style "frog" closures on jackets, heavy sweaters, etc.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

larlie said:


> Just been watching a u-tube and seen how easy it is to make an i-cord.
> However, what can i-cords be used for, please?


I love the looks of an i-cord edging.
I was intimidated by it until I tried some last Fall, and found how easy and quick it is to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh that sounds really nice.. what a great idea..


juliacraftylady666 said:


> The shawl i just made used i-cord as edging,instead of 3 garter stitches each side of a shawl or scarf,bring the yarn forward slip 3 sts,turn the work knit the first 3 ,do that both ends you will have a perfectly behaved edge on anything.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

caloughner, I love your jacket!!!! Its beautiful..


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Ronie said:


> caloughner, I love your jacket!!!! Its beautiful..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: totally awesome!!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandyr1946 said:


> I had never heard of i-cords until I was knitting a border collie dog. His tail is an i-cord, with loops that you cut after making up, to make the "feathered" tail. I have since seen them as loops on the tops of golf club covers that I am looking at making for a friend.
> Sandy from Oz


Sandy,
Where did you find a border collie dog pattern? I have one
and I'd like to try knitting one.
Thanks!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I have made a rug for my dog by braiding 3 i-cords together and then sewing it into a round.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The Celtic hearts look great. I need a pattern using i-cord to make a closure for a cardigan I am knitting myself. I have seen i-cord used as rope to rope off a display area as well as attatching bunting or flowers and leaves to outline a display as well.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

They can be used as drawstrings - pajamas, bags, shorts, pants


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> The Celtic hearts look great. I need a pattern using i-cord to make a closure for a cardigan I am knitting myself. I have seen i-cord used as rope to rope off a display area as well as attatching bunting or flowers and leaves to outline a display as well.


Why not use the Celtic heart knot to make a frog, or toggle closure. Make a loop on one side and either a button knot or a button or toggle on the other side, and sew it to the sweater. You could make it in either matching or contrasting yarn.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

That is a cool design!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

What a wonderful lot of beautiful designs and uses for the i-cord. Thank you all.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

By base of jacket and my bottom of jacket. 

Lovely lot of ideas here and so I have been knitting i-cords for my jacket fronts. Not sure how it will all pan out but decided just to experiment and see how they look.

Thanks for so many ideas, photos, etc and hope this has been helpful to others as well as me.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I-cord for bind-offs make a really nice finish on a small sweater, like the BSJ.


I did a 4 st. I cord cast off on the duffer pattern really made a nice edge after I felted it


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

This has been a fantastically interesting topic which I , and I'm sure many others, have enjoyed following. Thanks to all the contributors.


----------



## unnarsteinn (Jan 21, 2012)

nikka said:


> This has been a fantastically interesting topic which I , and I'm sure many others, have enjoyed following. Thanks to all the contributors.


Ditto!
a


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Makes great straps for kindle covers, Ipad covers things like that.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > I-cord for bind-offs make a really nice finish on a small sweater, like the BSJ.
> ...


I have never seen this bind off technique before. It's really a nice way to finish off a garment.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I have made several bib/necklaces and made small I cords with #2 dpn for chains for them to tie around the neck.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > The Celtic hearts look great. I need a pattern using i-cord to make a closure for a cardigan I am knitting myself. I have seen i-cord used as rope to rope off a display area as well as attatching bunting or flowers and leaves to outline a display as well.
> ...


Great idea, I'm bookmarking this!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> The shawl i just made used i-cord as edging,instead of 3 garter stitches each side of a shawl or scarf,bring the yarn forward slip 3 sts,turn the work knit the first 3 ,do that both ends you will have a perfectly behaved edge on anything.


Hey, Julia,this is fantastic, I never thought of this and it would make a huge difference, look a lot classier!! Thanks!!!


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

I am making a beaded neckless using I Cord. It is a kit from Nobel Knits.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you, Dizie, for the link for the celtic hearts--you have just saved me a lot of time this Christmas!!!!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

3mom said:


> Thank you, Dizie, for the link for the celtic hearts--you have just saved me a lot of time this Christmas!!!!


I think it will be saving me some time (and or money) at Christmas too! My test run with the knot wasn't too tricky, so I think I'll manage!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a hat pattern that was top down and it ended with an I-cord edging knit right on to it.


larlie said:


> Just been watching a u-tube and seen how easy it is to make an i-cord.
> 
> However, what can i-cords be used for, please?


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Check out bind off I cord. This would work on a sweater.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

I just went on You Tube and learned how to make I cord using single pointed needles - cool!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

larlie said:


> Just been watching a u-tube and seen how easy it is to make an i-cord.
> 
> However, what can i-cords be used for, please?


These are some of the ways I use it --

To make draw strings for things such as the bottom of things such as the baby sacque I'm making right now.

For shoulder straps on small purses

Knitted onto the edges of projects for trim

For little decorations at the top of hats instead of pom poms

To make outlines or coils for decorations on already knit garments -- sometimes for flowers


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just saw a scarf with an I-Cord decoration on it... in my new Cascade Yarns book... 60 More Quick Knits, Pg. 21


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > The Celtic hearts look great. I need a pattern using i-cord to make a closure for a cardigan I am knitting myself. I have seen i-cord used as rope to rope off a display area as well as attatching bunting or flowers and leaves to outline a display as well.
> ...


That is a great idea, I just need the time now to make the toggle.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

larlie said:


> Thanks. Maybe will google to see if they can be made into some sort of funky scarves. I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.


Applied I-cord is an often used finish on sweaters and jackets, it often requires that you pick up a stitch at the edge and this is then knit together with the last stitch of the cord as you go.


----------



## HeatherD (May 20, 2012)

i spoke to the designer of the Groovy Scarf yesterday, and the shop part of their website is under construction. you can find this scarf pattern on Ravelry under Toronto Knit Cafe.


----------



## Mary Ann in NC (Jan 1, 2012)

I used an i cord on a baby sweater. Picked up and knitted a line of stitches up one front edge, around the neck, and then back down the other side. Then I did the i cord on those stitches and even made a little loop up top for the button to go throuh. It was my first time with an icord and once I got the hang of it, it was easy and such a pretty edge for the sweater. All the responses on this posting give me lots of other idea! Mary Ann in NC


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Back in the 50"s (I think) they used to have watches with cord and sometimes mesh straps. I'm planing on making a thin black strap for a watchband.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks mousepotato - I think your quote was EXACTLY what I need to do. Either that, or pick up all the required stitches onto a circular needle and proceed as you indicate.


mousepotato said:


> larlie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Maybe will google to see if they can be made into some sort of funky scarves. I was trying to see if they could be used on the base of a jacket I am knitting, but the directions were beyond me. Thanks again.
> ...


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

A length of cord with loops knotted in can be used as closet extenders ala "as seen on TV". You can simply put a loop at each end of a cord to hang two garments together or add as many loops as you wish to a longer cord to hang multiples of a type of garment.

I even use them (5 loopers) with the top and bottom hangers hung over the shower curtain rod to drip dry delicate items that can hang to dry.


----------



## larlie (Apr 19, 2012)

I like those ideas superseamer. 
Very imaginative of you.
Thanks.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Sandyr1946 said:
> 
> 
> > I had never heard of i-cords until I was knitting a border collie dog. His tail is an i-cord, with loops that you cut after making up, to make the "feathered" tail. I have since seen them as loops on the tops of golf club covers that I am looking at making for a friend.
> ...


Hi Julieanne, it was printed in a magazine; taken from a book called Knit your own Dog. This is available in paperback quite cheaply I believe. Of course if you get it directly from the authors it is a lot dearer. A friend got one from a UK book seller quite cheaply. Not sure of the details, but I could find out...I posted a pic of my border collie "Ollie the collie" onto this site if you wanted to have a look 
Sandy from Oz


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I just found a very unusual necklace made from I cord and beads and spacer beads...It has to be easy from the directions. and it has soooo many possibilities.

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1139.html


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Just looked up the site and thought the necklace very pretty. Have downloaded the pattern for something to think about in the future. Thanks for posting it.


----------

